# Ivy groomed for Feb 20th show



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Deb took Ivy today and groomed her, getting her ready for her first show date of Feb 20th. Deb will be taking Ivy in and I will be taking Chantel in. So, Deb is taking care of Ivy's groom and working with her to get her used to Deb working her. Of course, she is alone so couldn't take an actual stack pic, will do that when I stop after work and pick up Ivy.

Anyway... thoughts, opinions welcome. Here are a few pics Deb sent to me.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pics of her getting her hair tied up.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it is really hard to tell how her outline looks if she is not stacked up as for show. How old is Ivy? 

Re her head.... The long hair on the sides of her head are making her look wide in the back skull. I think you should consider putting in a cheater band. This is a band behind her bubble band that pulls up some of the hair behind her eyes. The way it was explained, you take up the sides of the hair, but leave the middle out. This will make her look cleaner through the back skull.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she is so cute


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cbrand said:


> I think it is really hard to tell how her outline looks if she is not stacked up as for show.  How old is Ivy?
> 
> Re her head.... The long hair on the sides of her head are making her look wide in the back skull. I think you should consider putting in a cheater band. This is a band behind her bubble band that pulls up some of the hair behind her eyes. The way it was explained, you take up the sides of the hair, but leave the middle out. This will make her look cleaner through the back skull.


Yeah, I know. We will put on stack pics later after I get there and we can take a couple. Ivy is 8 1/2 months old. She will turn 9 months 2 days before the show.

Thank you for that info/help. We will do that.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think it is really hard to tell how her outline looks if she is not stacked up as for show. How old is Ivy?
> 
> Re her head.... The long hair on the sides of her head are making her look wide in the back skull. I think you should consider putting in a cheater band. This is a band behind her bubble band that pulls up some of the hair behind her eyes. The way it was explained, you take up the sides of the hair, but leave the middle out. This will make her look cleaner through the back skull.


_Thanks. I did do a second band behind the bubble but maybe I didn't do it right. It seems it is the hair above her ears that is falling way out. It is a lot longer on the sides than on top. Do I handle this the same way with a cheater band there? Or do I just do that second band the way you described?
_


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

She is a doll. She and Kala are the same age. Kala will be 9 months on February 29th. Good luck. I know you are both excited for her first show.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks very pretty, good luck at the show!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Thanks. I did do a second band behind the bubble but maybe I didn't do it right. It seems it is the hair above her ears that is falling way out. It is a lot longer on the sides than on top. Do I handle this the same way with a cheater band there? Or do I just do that second band the way you described?
> _


Gosh, I wish I knew how this really worked. I've heard people talk about their "cheaters" and I've seen them in, but I've never done one myself (this is why I hire a pro!).

I think the object of the cheater is to take up that hair that is hanging in front of her ears. The 1st band for the bubble should be right behind the corner of the eye. Don't put it too far back.

The cheater comes in next. You take the edge hair from either side BUT NOT THE MIDDLE SECTION. The middle section goes behind (or in front) of the banded section to add to the fullness.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yes it does. We will try it tonight both ways and see what it looks like. Thank you so much.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Ivy's Stack Shots*

_Here is the side shot and the front shot of her stack: 

Chest is off
back of front legs look too heavy
should have left her hair out to get a better idea of her line from her head down her back...sigh.

Let me know what else you see and any suggestions to fix it. THANKS!



















_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay this is just my ametuer eye so don't take it to heart. She seems too bulky on the chest area. She needs a tighter tuck up. All the bulk in the front is either accentuating how long in body she is or making her look that way if she isn't. I'd also tighten the rear up because again it's making her look pretty long.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was talking to Deb and the things I saw from the pics was she needed her front fixed, her tuck up is definitely not trim enough, she is too bulky looking all around..... lots of hair still (Deb took a lot off too!!). She is growing her hair like crazy right now! That is the problem... you hate to take off too much and end up not taking off enough. Oh well, easier to take off more that to grow it back!!! 

She probably has more on her pack than is normally on a puppy cut in the show right now... sure hate to trim it up though! And I think you are right, probably should take some off her butt, it does make her look long, and I can say that she is not. She is barely 1/2 inch longer than tall right now, so is pretty much square. I see we have a bit (read that as a lot...lol) more trimming to do on her.

BTW... thanks everyone for all your thoughts/opinions on this. Much appreciated, as always!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Kspoo She look bulky in the rear. You need to make a bowl shape " scoop" on her hind legs and make angled line going up the back and stopping at the mane.

Here are some examples :










The groomer left more hair on the chest because he was almost red for CC


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

how do you get the square bum look i always try it on poodle si groom but i can never do it 

esp not on todd not... guess as he has a low tail set it would affect it?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Roxy, who's white puppy is that? (The first one. Are you shocked I asked that, lol?)

Spoo/JM, I can't give any suggestions but she is gorgeous. Sorry about the highjack.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Roxy, who's white puppy is that? (The first one. Are you shocked I asked that, lol?)
> 
> Spoo/JM, I can't give any suggestions but she is gorgeous. Sorry about the highjack.


HAHA he is from this kennel
http://www.willowsedge.com/Welcome.htm

But was bred by tango poodles I really like tango poodles !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> HAHA he is from this kennel
> http://www.willowsedge.com/Welcome.htm
> 
> But was bred by tango poodles I really like tango poodles !


Thankyou, I'm sure you're getting sick of me asking that all them time, lol. I think you recommended Tango to me before and they are in my favorites.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_NP Harley....I enjoyed looking at those poodles. They're beautiful!
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Thankyou, I'm sure you're getting sick of me asking that all them time, lol. I think you recommended Tango to me before and they are in my favorites.



Yes i love Tango I have no clue about the breeder but if I was looking for a black I will be sure to give them a ring.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I think looking at show pictures were the biggest help for me. Also, stack her in front of a mirror if you can and you will see what the judge sees. Someone suggested this to me and I tried it and it worked.


----------

